
High Tech Cowboys of the Deep Seas: The Race to Save the Cougar Ace - jaybol
http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/magazine/16-03/ff_seacowboys?currentPage=all
======
wglb
Even though we saw this her before, it is still a terrific story.

